# TYCO RC Petty Pontiac GP 1/24



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a mint in box sealed TYCO RC Petty Pontiac GP 1/24 scale RC car with controller from the late 80's. Is it worth anything or just a common toy?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I should say this is the blue/florescent red #43 Richard Petty Car, not the later kyle petty #44. Its a NASCAR 1988 Pontiac Grand prix.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

got any pictures???


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

No, its packed away in my storage unit. I would direct you to one on ebay as a sample but there are none listed at this time.


----------

